# Hyundai Sonata Turbo



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/04/2011-hyundai-sonata-turbo-priced-at-24-145/

"Hyundai's ever-expanding Sonata lineup will soon include the delectable 2.0T model, packing a *turbocharged and direct injected* 2.0-liter (Theta II) four-cylinder. You've probably already memorized the most important figures - *274 horsepower, 269 pound-feet of torque, 33 mpg on the highway, all on 87 octane fuel* - but here's a new one for you: *$24,145*. That's what the 2011 Hyundai Sonata SE 2.0T will set you back, and there's a lot more on offer than just a hot engine."

"Mated to the blown 2.0 is a six-speed automatic that can be manipulated through a set of steering wheel mounted paddle shifters, while a (modestly) sport-tuned suspension holds up 18-inch wheels wrapped in high-performance summer rubber. A host of standard features are included in the kit, while two packages - Navigation and Sunroof and Limited - are available when sales begin later this year. Get all the details in the press blast after the jump and read our impressions from behind the wheel."

I am not a big fan of Hyundai and the Turbo model is definitely no N54/N55, but look at those remarkable numbers! While both Toyota and Honda have their own 'efficient' V6/I4, this 2.0T engine is one step ahead IMO. And if Hyundai's DI engine doesn't suffer HPFP-related issues few years down the road (granted it takes the lowly 87 octane fuel unlike N54/N55), I am not sure what BMW engineers have been doing for the last 4+ years on the fuel pumps...

Tim


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Makes me interested for whatever BMW can do with a 1.5 and 2.0 turbo engine in the next few years. I really love the inline 6 in my first two BMWs and will be sad if it goes away but if they can find a way to offer 30+ MPGs and over 250 HP/250 ft-lbs of torque I might be willing to let go of the glory of smoothly climbing to redline (still way more fun than I've had in any of our recent turbo cars).


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

tim818 said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/04/2011-hyundai-sonata-turbo-priced-at-24-145/
> 
> "Hyundai's ever-expanding Sonata lineup will soon include the delectable 2.0T model, packing a *turbocharged and direct injected* 2.0-liter (Theta II) four-cylinder. You've probably already memorized the most important figures ***8211; *274 horsepower, 269 pound-feet of torque, 33 mpg on the highway, all on 87 octane fuel* ***8211; but here's a new one for you: *$24,145*. That's what the 2011 Hyundai Sonata SE 2.0T will set you back, and there's a lot more on offer than just a hot engine."
> 
> ...


We just test-drove a 2.0T Sonata. If you're looking for a comfortable sedan for cruising or family-hauling, it is a phenomenal deal. Smooth acceleration, handling was ok (certainly no BMW,) and a combined EPA rating of 26 MPG (from a 274 HP engine) is very good. (Though the NA 4-cyl is probably an even better buy, since you're probably not buying a Sonata to win any streetlight races.)

Alas, we're really in the market for a wagon. If Hyundai was offering a Sonata wagon, we probably would've already bought one.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

tim818 said:


> I am not sure what BMW engineers have been doing for the last 4+ years on the fuel pumps...


Agreed



blueguydotcom said:


> Makes me interested for whatever BMW can do with a 1.5 and 2.0 turbo engine in the next few years. I really love the inline 6 in my first two BMWs and will be sad if it goes away but if they can find a way to offer 30+ MPGs and over 250 HP/250 ft-lbs of torque I might be willing to let go of the glory of smoothly climbing to redline (still way more fun than I've had in any of our recent turbo cars).


If Korean can do mid 30s with that engine, is it wrong to expect German engineers to pull a bigger rabbit from the hat?


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Griffoun said:


> Agreed
> 
> If Korean can do mid 30s with that engine, is it wrong to expect German engineers to pull a bigger rabbit from the hat?


sure.

The Germans will make it unecessarily complicated, with space-age alloys in the cylinder liners which prematurely corrode, and fuel pumps that fail left and right, and they'll charge you $45k for the privilege of buying when the Hyundai has the same technology for $25k

I'm sure Hyundai's motor will be infinitely more reliable then BMW's turbocharged offerings.

BMW should give the Engine of the Year award back for the N54.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pilotman said:


> sure.
> 
> The Germans will make it unecessarily complicated, with space-age alloys in the cylinder liners which prematurely corrode, and fuel pumps that fail left and right, and they'll charge you $45k for the privilege of buying when the Hyundai has the same technology for $25k
> 
> ...


lol

Yes and yet I so miss the feeling of my e46 on every corner. Really wish there was some competition for BMW that gave us BMW handling/RWD/size with basic reliability.


----------



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

blueguydotcom said:


> Really wish there was some competition for BMW that gave us BMW handling/RWD/size with basic reliability.


Isn't a Genesis Coupe filling the gap?

Oh darn it, I've done it again! :eeps:

Tim


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

tim818 said:


> Isn't a Genesis Coupe filling the gap?
> 
> Oh darn it, I've done it again! :eeps:
> 
> Tim


The Genesis Coupe is more a Ford Mustang competitor.

Are you a Hyundai troll?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Hyundai has some very competitive products on the market today. If anything, they are competing directly with Honda and Toyota these days, and in may ways, I find their products more interesting and inspiring than those Honda and Toyota seem to churn out today.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

cwinter said:


> Hyundai has some very competitive products on the market today. If anything, they are competing directly with Honda and Toyota these days, and in may ways, I find their products more interesting and inspiring than those Honda and Toyota seem to churn out today.


They make nice products. But nothing from hyundai competes with a 3 series sedan.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

I wonder how long the autobox will last on the Sonata Turbo with the horsepower and torque numbers that it's putting out? Probably not far beyond the warranty period.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Shrike said:


> I wonder how long the autobox will last on the Sonata Turbo with the horsepower and torque numbers that it's putting out? Probably not far beyond the warranty period.


10yr/100k miles? That's much longer than bmw's std warranty.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

hts said:


> 10yr/100k miles? That's much longer than bmw's std warranty.


Well not the N54 engine...oh wait even with the HPFP extension it sorta is. :rofl:


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

i think the sonata turbo promising but I like the looks of the kia optima better http://www.kia.com/#/2011optima?cid=sem&ppc=y which also comes with the turbo as well


----------



## Stephen5242 (Apr 30, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> The Genesis Coupe is more a Ford Mustang competitor.
> 
> *Are you a Hyundai troll?*


How can one be a Hyundai troll in a thread about Hyundai cars?


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys know that some 'perfomance' parts from the Hyundai line-up can fit your BMW's? They wait for BMW to release new offerings then they work on theirs. I wouldn't be surprised if their fuel pumps would be more reliable...and I wouldn't be shocked if they will fit your applications too!


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Hyundai has made great strides with the Sonata and Genesis... they are also pushing their Elantra and Equus. I'm not sure the up-market offerings (Genesis sedan and Equus) will resonate, but it's refreshing to see a company take a fresh approach to the small and mid-size segments that have been dominated by Honda/Toyota. I'm actually looking forward to their upcoming Veloster and any potential 3-series competitor they may be working on (I can only imagine that they are).


----------



## wolfen (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice cars but something about them makes me wince at the thought of getting into an accident with am say E39. It will plow through it like a hot knife through butter. Side from THAT, they're really coming along and making some very nice offerings. My first car was a Hyundai


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

sunilsf said:


> Hyundai has made great strides with the Sonata and Genesis... they are also pushing their Elantra and Equus. I'm not sure the up-market offerings (Genesis sedan and Equus) will resonate, but it's refreshing to see a company take a fresh approach to the small and mid-size segments that have been dominated by Honda/Toyota. I'm actually looking forward to their upcoming Veloster and any potential 3-series competitor they may be working on (I can only imagine that they are).


I've heard on the internets that Hyundai is actually thinking about creating a new brand (ala Toyota / Lexus) for the upscale cars. They haven't done it yet b/c it's not certain that it'll be worth the time and money, but if they can keep going down this road, they could be a serious competitor for the likes of Lexus or Acura.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

jkp1187 said:


> I've heard on the internets that Hyundai is actually thinking about creating a new brand (ala Toyota / Lexus) for the upscale cars. They haven't done it yet b/c it's not certain that it'll be worth the time and money, but if they can keep going down this road, they could be a serious competitor for the likes of Lexus or Acura.


They did.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

wolfen said:


> Nice cars but something about them makes me wince at the thought of getting into an accident with am say E39. It will plow through it like a hot knife through butter. Side from THAT, they're really coming along and making some very nice offerings. My first car was a Hyundai


Not at all. The new Sontata was the only other car that, along with the F10, scored five stars in the newly revised for the 2011 model year NHTSA crash tests...


----------



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quite interesting to see all different responses. Hyundai/Kia has come a long way achieving today's position in the auto industry, and I personally think comparing to the competitors, they put a lot more effort to make things right. Even though I own a 335i, the new 2.0T engine is really an eye-catcher IMO, especially it comes from a company that we thought only produces low quality products. While Toyota and Honda still stick to their decade-old V6/I4 (not to mention Honda's ancient 5AT), the new waves created by Hyundai/Kia just get more and more interesting. To me, that is the simple factor to lure new/returning customers. 

Let me put it this way: While BMW is still battling with HPFP saga, Toyota chooses to bring out more (boring) Hybrid models, while Honda keeps their award-winning recipe unchanged (old V6/I4 coupled with even older 5AT). And suddenly, here comes this little gem from Hyundai.

See the difference?

Tim


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> They make nice products. But nothing from hyundai competes with a 3 series sedan.


I'd take a V8 Genesis over a run of the mill 3 series sedan any day. For less money even. :dunno:


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

The HACK said:


> I'd take a V8 Genesis over a run of the mill 3 series sedan any day. For less money even. :dunno:


Why? The car's suspension is mushy... world of difference from a 3-series.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

sunilsf said:


> Why? The car's suspension is mushy... world of difference from a 3-series.


Because it handles just as good for far less money? :dunno:

The BMW suspension is stiffer, but doesn't make it BETTER.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> I'd take a V8 Genesis over a run of the mill 3 series sedan any day. For less money even. :dunno:


:angel:

I like the V6 Genesis sedan slightly better, as I like the lighter nose (still 0-60 in 6 seconds flat).

- Mike


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The HACK said:


> I'd take a V8 Genesis over a run of the mill 3 series sedan any day. For less money even. :dunno:


So you think they're direct competitors? Really? Every dimension on the Hyundai is much bigger. The handling is leagues apart. One is aimed at Lexus/Buick/Honda/Toyota drivers, while the other is supposed to be the standard bearer for the sport sedan class.
:dunno:

I think the Genesis is a great value (especially used) but a competitor to the 3?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> So you think they're direct competitors? Really? Every dimension on the Hyundai is much bigger. The handling is leagues apart. One is aimed at Lexus/Buick/Honda/Toyota drivers, while the other is supposed to be the standard bearer for the sport sedan class.
> :dunno:
> 
> I think the Genesis is a great value (especially used) but a competitor to the 3?


I don't think they are competitors at all. The Genesis sedan is most aligned with the BMW 5 Series. Normally, I would say the 5 Series is sportier (and it still is), but it seems BMW has seriously softened its 5 for 2011.

I would take the Genesis Sedan over a Lexus GS, Acura RL, or Toyota Avalon.

- Mike


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

wolfen said:


> *Nice cars but something about them makes me wince at the thought of getting into an accident with am say E39. It will plow through it like a hot knife through butter.* Side from THAT, they're really coming along and making some very nice offerings. My first car was a Hyundai


That's a pretty ignorant statement considering the safety ratings Hyundai has been achieving lately.

"This year, Hyundai/Kia and VW/Audi both tied as manufacturers with the highest number of Top Safety Picks with a total of nine winning models. Ford/Lincoln, General Motors and Toyota/Lexus/Scion all took second place with a total of eight Top Safety Picks each"

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/12/21/iihs-crowned-66-top-safety-picks-in-2011/


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Emission said:


> I don't think they are competitors at all. The Genesis sedan is most aligned with the BMW 5 Series. Normally, I would say the 5 Series is sportier (and it still is), but it seems BMW has seriously softened its 5 for 2011.
> 
> I would take the Genesis Sedan over a Lexus GS, Acura RL, or Toyota Avalon.
> 
> - Mike


I'd agree with the 5 to Genesis comparo.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> I'd agree with the 5 to Genesis comparo.


Size, Content, and power put the Genesis up against the 5er, E-Class, and GS, but I think the Price point puts it right at the 3er, C-Class, and ES market for shoppers. I think the buyer that this car might really appeal to is the 3er/C-class/ES/Avalon... type owner that needs a bigger car, but doesn't want to/can't afford to pay 5er price tags.

It is a great car, I'd recommend it!


----------



## carve (Nov 3, 2008)

That new DI 2.0T is an impressive little engine. It's hilarious to compare it to Audi's identically configured engine; Hyundai makes an extra 60 hp, and does it on regular fuel. It's probably more reliable, too. The only advantage Audi has is a TINY amount more low-end torque. 

If the Sonata or Optima were offered as a wagon, I would've already bought one for my wife. They break new ground in combining safety, style, practicality, mpg, warranty, and now even performance into a very affordable package.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

carve said:


> That new DI 2.0T is an impressive little engine. It's hilarious to compare it to Audi's identically configured engine; Hyundai makes an extra 60 hp, and does it on regular fuel. It's probably more reliable, too. The only advantage Audi has is a TINY amount more low-end torque.
> 
> If the Sonata or Optima were offered as a wagon, I would've already bought one for my wife. They break new ground in combining safety, style, practicality, mpg, warranty, and now even performance into a very affordable package.


It might be coming. :dunno:


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

cwinter said:


> Hyundai has some very competitive products on the market today. If anything, they are competing directly with Honda and Toyota these days, and in may ways, I find their products more interesting and inspiring than those Honda and Toyota seem to churn out today.


Agree


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

cwinter said:


> Hyundai has some very competitive products on the market today. If anything, they are competing directly with Honda and Toyota these days, and in may ways, I find their products more interesting and inspiring than those Honda and Toyota seem to churn out today.


So true, the 2011 Hyundai Elantra is a good looking car plus every 2011 Elantra sold in America gets 40 MPG pretty impressive. You have to pay extra money to get 40mpg in aCruze or a Fiesta.


----------



## jonstrong (Jun 17, 2009)

*I crossed over to the dark side...*

I bought my first BMW a couple of years ago -- a cpo 2006 X3. Prior cars have included Volvo, RX7, Starion, Camry, Avalon, Audi A6, Altima 3.5, Maxima and a few others. The X3 certainly felt solid and handled nicely for that kind of vehicle.... In the ensuing couple of years, my teenage son grew about 4 inches and, at 6'4", had to duck to sit in the back. As a job change had me driving about 100 miles / day, the poor mileage (17 mixed, 19 - and occasionally 20 highway) became a real sore point as gas prices passed $2.50 a gallon.

I also started spending more time as the passenger instead of driver, in both the front and rear seats, as my son began exercising his learner's permit and needed time behind the wheel. I finally got to experience why my passengers (generally the immediate family) would complain so much if I drove on anything but super smooth roads.

I understand there's a trade-off between sporty handling and passenger creature comfort. I just started to find this a bit extreme. Around this same time, the brake wear light appeared on the dash -- and a call to BMW suggested that I was due to spend $1,500 new pads, sensors and rotors...

I had been looking at alternatives, and the Sonata kept coming up in my searches. Doesn't handle like a BMW, but I was intrigued. The more I researched, the fewer objections I could muster. I finally gave in, and started checking it out at showrooms, and was impressed. Finally took a few test drives... it won't challenge most BMW's for handling, but it's actually quite respectable. I pulled the trigger about a month ago, and traded in the X3 for a 2.4L Limited. The 2.0 turbo was fun - but even the 2.4L at 200hp has more than enough oomph for the vast majority of traffic situations (at least in my "real world").

I've taken the car on several 3 and 4 hour drives, and found it to have incredibly low wind noise even at 70 or 75 mph. I'm totally comfortable after 4 hours in the car -- something I could never say with the X3.

Before trying it out, I expected the Sonata to feel "cheap", but the fit and finish is excellent. In the Limited, I've got leather, heated front & rear seats, bluetooth, XM radio, and a bunch of features I wouldn't expect to see on a "premium" car for less than $40,000. The control cluster, dash and controls in general show excellent ergonomics. All in all, it's been a surprisingly excellent experience. With a 5 yr / 60k mile bumper to bumper warranty, 10 yr / 100k mile drive train warranty, prepaid roadside assistance...excellent stats on frequency of repair and new car quality, I have every reason to expect the experience to continue. BTW -- I'm averaging 27mpg with mixed driving, and easily hit 34mpg on the highway...

Sure -- I'd enjoy a new BMW (something bigger than an X3!), but I can't imagine getting a BMW for $24k (actually paid a bit less for the Sonata Limited) that comes close. I'm fully expecting to be blasted by any number of people citing me as a hyundai troll, or incapable of appreciating BMW engineering. Nothing I can do about that beyond asserting that I'm NOT a troll, and I DO appreciate superb engineering. But I DO think that hyundai is breaking new ground - and doing so WITH great attention to detail. I suspect they'll be having an impact on the market in general -- hopefully one that all drivers benefit from.

After almost a month with the Limited, I can truly say that I don't miss the X3 at all (yes - I know they're different vehicles in many ways). (taking a deep sigh, as I prepare for the replies...)

- Jon


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

jonstrong said:


> I bought my first BMW a couple of years ago -- a cpo 2006 X3. Prior cars have included Volvo, RX7, Starion, Camry, Avalon, Audi A6, Altima 3.5, Maxima and a few others. The X3 certainly felt solid and handled nicely for that kind of vehicle.... In the ensuing couple of years, my teenage son grew about 4 inches and, at 6'4", had to duck to sit in the back. As a job change had me driving about 100 miles / day, the poor mileage (17 mixed, 19 - and occasionally 20 highway) became a real sore point as gas prices passed $2.50 a gallon.
> 
> I also started spending more time as the passenger instead of driver, in both the front and rear seats, as my son began exercising his learner's permit and needed time behind the wheel. I finally got to experience why my passengers (generally the immediate family) would complain so much if I drove on anything but super smooth roads.
> 
> ...


Great post. Thanks for sharing. I can't fault your decision, as you are happy. :thumbup:

- Mike


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

jonstrong said:


> I bought my first BMW a couple of years ago -- a cpo 2006 X3. Prior cars have included Volvo, RX7, Starion, Camry, Avalon, Audi A6, Altima 3.5, Maxima and a few others. The X3 certainly felt solid and handled nicely for that kind of vehicle.... In the ensuing couple of years, my teenage son grew about 4 inches and, at 6'4", had to duck to sit in the back. As a job change had me driving about 100 miles / day, the poor mileage (17 mixed, 19 - and occasionally 20 highway) became a real sore point as gas prices passed $2.50 a gallon.
> 
> I also started spending more time as the passenger instead of driver, in both the front and rear seats, as my son began exercising his learner's permit and needed time behind the wheel. I finally got to experience why my passengers (generally the immediate family) would complain so much if I drove on anything but super smooth roads.
> 
> ...


I have to second this - we purchased a Hyundai Sonata Limited 2.4L last month as well. The sheer value for the money is difficult to top. No, it doesn't handle like a Bimmer, but it's good enough for grocery-getter/family-hauler work, and the fuel economy (35 MPG highway, so far 27 MPG in combined city/highway,) for such a large vehicle with 200 HP is fantastic.

For the record, we also considered: BMW 328xi, Jetta Sportswagen, Acura TSX, Audi A3. The Hyundai just seemed to better fit everything we were looking for.

Granted, I'm still keeping my 135i, and I think I'd always like to have a car like that as well for driving pleasure...but I've driven the Hyundai to work for two weeks straight now, and I have nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## vavet5308 (Dec 21, 2005)

My wife is upgrading from her well-used and much-loved 1999 Altima with 202k miles on it to a 2011 Sonta 2.4 this weekend. She first fell in love with it at the new car show back in March of this year. I was trying to hold her off for the 2012 models to see if there would be any first year glitches. Then I made the mistake of going and renting one for our trip to upstate NY (from Virginia) for my grandmother's funeral. She became convinced she needed one and needed one sooner rather than later. OK, after 200k+ miles, I can respect that. We went last weekend to decide on the color and decide between turbo and the 2.4 non-turbo. The base engine is more than adequate - quite impressive really. The turbo adds a little, but it's certainly not necessary. For a daily driver for a non-driving enthusiast (my wife), I don't like the idea of 18" wheels, and those come standard on the SE model and the Limited model with the 2.0T. She will not appreciate or use the added capability and I fear she will tire of the rougher ride and the additional care she should take in avoiding potholes and parallel parking. I fear enough with the 17" wheels that come on the non-turbo Limited model, but that should be OK. 
It's going to be a huge upgrade from the Altima no matter what. Maybe she can break her streak of earning a ticket within 6 months of acquiring a new car, which would be harder with the 2.0T engine.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

For some more insight, I attended the launch of the Hyundai Sonata last February. My story:

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/02/22/2011-hyundai-sonata-review/

- Mike


----------

